# My Daily Nutrition



## Diesel (Feb 14, 2005)

this is what i have so far, i still have some work to do, ima try to add some flax seed, and also add my ECA, i still have to calculate the carbs, and for my last big meal, i have to just write down what i eat each day because its always different, but im figuring about 70 grams of protien total for that meal,
so overall so far it should be around 280 grams of protien, and critiqueing or addition would be greatly appriciated!
Daily Nutrition
6:00am--5 NO2 tabs
6:30am--Whey Protien shake: 33 grams Protien. 15 grams fats. 340 calories
             2 Eggs 2 pieces toast: 22 grams Protien. 11 grams fats. 260 calories

9:30am--Protien Bar: 22 grams Protien. 8 grams fats. 300 calories. 26 carbs 

11:30am--5 NO2 tabs

12:30pm--Tuna Sub: 28 grams Protien. 
               Veggies

3:00--(preworkout)2 teaspoons Creatine Ethyl Ester: 4 Grams Creatine
        8 Ounces Gatorade: 50 Calories. 14 grams Carbs

5:00--(postworout)Protien Shake: 46 grams Protien. 1 gram fats. 530 calories. 40 grams Carbs
        2 teaspoons Creatine Ethyl Ester: 4 Grams Creatine
        16 ounces Gatorade: 100 calories. 28 grams Carbs

7:30--Meat:______________________________________________________
        Veggies:____________________________________________________
       Grain:_______________________________________________________

9:00--Protein Shake: 33 grams Protien. 15 grams fats. 340 calories


----------



## Bizarro (Feb 14, 2005)

Diesel, what are NO2 tabs?  Are they over the counter supplements?


----------



## Diesel (Feb 14, 2005)

yes is made by MRI


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 14, 2005)

NO2 is nitric oxide which gives you a perpetual pump.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 14, 2005)

ok so does anyon ehave any suggestions for my diet, i need to up my protein, i also still have to calculate my carbs and shit, but anyhelp would be appriciated


----------



## Diesel (Feb 15, 2005)

who wants ta help me out, should i add some flax seed oil pills? anything to get some extra protien


----------

